# Hello!



## Halloween is my xmas (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I wish I had found this forum weeks ago! I have never made props before and this forum has been an inspiration. So far I have made a Pumpkinrot inspired scarecrow, made some tombstones, and am currently working on a groundbreaker corpse. I love seeing all of your photos and am happy to have a place to come for information and inspiration!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum! This is the best place in the world for all of us Halloweenheads! How about posting some pictures of your props in the showroom? I love Pumpkinrot and would like to see your version.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to the herd! And yes, yes...post some pics! I like seeing new takes on old things as much as seeing new things.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Hey! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Halloween is my xmas (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome!!! Will be posting pics soon.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------

